# Draw some of my hot bbs <3



## Chiisanacx (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi guys! I've drained my ABD dry of TBT so I have resorted to an art request thread. 
I'd really love if you guys tried to draw any of my OC's here http://toyhou.se/aho/characters I'll love you forever if you ever decide to draw any of them.
If you'd like I can tip you with hybrids or igb just send me a VM/PM I'd be glad to do that <33

Thank you :3


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 17, 2016)

Heads up, that link only leads to the main page of sta.sh ;p


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 17, 2016)

White Claw said:


> Heads up, that link only leads to the main page of sta.sh ;p



Oh thanks for letting me know!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I fixed it up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello! I've got a drawing of Mieru for you in the works! I fell in love with her strawberry theme and the balloons were a nice touch!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 18, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> Hello! I've got a drawing of Mieru for you in the works! I fell in love with her strawberry theme and the balloons were a nice touch!



Omg thank you so much! I'd be glad to tip you with some hybrids or bells c:


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 19, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 19, 2016)

bump


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 20, 2016)

I've finished the picture! Unfortunately, it's a pencil and paper drawing and I'll have to wait until the sun is out to photograph it. The lights in my room are too dim to take a picture without the flash and the colours get completely washed out if the flash is on.

Traditional art woes, I suppose. But now, I'll bet you can't wait for my next post!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 20, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> I've finished the picture! Unfortunately, it's a pencil and paper drawing and I'll have to wait until the sun is out to photograph it. The lights in my room are too dim to take a picture without the flash and the colours get completely washed out if the flash is on.
> 
> Traditional art woes, I suppose. But now, I'll bet you can't wait for my next post!



Thank you so much for drawing my OC! I'm excited to see your drawing <33


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 21, 2016)

I'll draw Tabby for you! Examples of my art are in my avatar and sig pic :>


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 21, 2016)

Hope you like her! She's a cutie! Sorry about the wait; the sun just wouldn't cooperate the past few days.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Gift for You







Sorry her body looks really bad but I hope you like it! ^w^


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 21, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> Hope you like her! She's a cutie! Sorry about the wait; the sun just wouldn't cooperate the past few days.



Thank you so much! I love it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skweekerz said:


> Spoiler: Gift for You
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And thank you for drawing Tabby <3


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 21, 2016)

Glad you like it! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 22, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 22, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 23, 2016)

boop


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you for drawing for me! Boop


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 24, 2016)

boop


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

here's a wip of tabby!! i can finish probably sometime tonight or tomorrow morning 



Spoiler: click










owo


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 25, 2016)

milkirue said:


> here's a wip of tabby!! i can finish probably sometime tonight or tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg thank you so much! It looks adorable already <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 25, 2016)

Bump


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

i finished tabby! hope you love it 



Spoiler











uwu


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 25, 2016)

milkirue said:


> i finished tabby! hope you love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Flower Spaghetti (Mar 25, 2016)

Here ya go, I hope you like it c':



Spoiler: Boop


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 25, 2016)

Flower Spaghetti said:


> Here ya go, I hope you like it c':
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg it's Shiro thank you so much! First person to draw him!


----------



## Flower Spaghetti (Mar 25, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> Omg it's Shiro thank you so much! First person to draw him!



Lol ye np, I had fun drawing him he has a rad design.


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

hi again lol.. i couldn't resist drawing charisma. her design is so adorable x)



Spoiler: x











sorry if it isn't the best


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 25, 2016)

milkirue said:


> hi again lol.. i couldn't resist drawing charisma. her design is so adorable x)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I love Charisma too omg her Harajuku style is adorable. Thank you again!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 26, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 26, 2016)

up


----------



## Soniaa (Mar 26, 2016)

imma draw fo u cuz dey r cyuteeee <333

okok done
hope u likeeee




Spoiler: Mikoto


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 27, 2016)

Soniaa said:


> imma draw fo u cuz dey r cyuteeee <333
> 
> okok done
> hope u likeeee
> ...



Yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## Soniaa (Mar 27, 2016)

No probs <3


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 27, 2016)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 27, 2016)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 28, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 28, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 29, 2016)

up 
I have a new OC called Citrus!


----------



## px41 (Mar 29, 2016)

Down. Sorry that it's really simplistic, I didn't put too much time into it.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 30, 2016)

px41 said:


> View attachment 168286 Down. Sorry that it's really simplistic, I didn't put too much time into it.



omg thank you for the pixel! I love it <3


----------



## px41 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sideways. Thanxers for telling me.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 31, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 2, 2016)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 2, 2016)

Biop


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 4, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 4, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 5, 2016)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 6, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 6, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 9, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 9, 2016)

up


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

flan!



Spoiler


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

flan!



Spoiler


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 9, 2016)

omg this is adorable! thank you so much again!


----------



## tomothy (Apr 10, 2016)

hi!! i saw your oc maisella and thought she was adorable so I drew her up <33



Spoiler:


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 10, 2016)

Lemon Pop said:


> hi!! i saw your oc maisella and thought she was adorable so I drew her up <33
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



OMG THANK YOU <33 ! I love it ! One of the first to draw for Maisella :3


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 11, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2016)

up


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 14, 2016)

Would it be alright if I drew one of you animal OCs as a human? *casually stares in awe at Lucifer* *w*


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Would it be alright if I drew one of you animal OCs as a human? *casually stares in awe at Lucifer* *w*




OMG yes go ahead!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 19, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 21, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 14, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 14, 2016)

up


----------



## namiieco (May 15, 2016)

I think I'll start a drawing on Mikoto...


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 15, 2016)

Milque said:


> I think I'll start a drawing on Mikoto...



Yay thank you!


----------



## namiieco (May 15, 2016)

Spoiler: mikoto



http://i.imgur.com/cfjUffn.jpg
just a small scribble


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 15, 2016)

Milque said:


> Spoiler: mikoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is so cute!! Thank you so much for drawing her <3


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 30, 2016)

up


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 30, 2016)

Hey, I really need the practice, would you mind if I try one or two of them?
mostly likely be headshots but ill see what I can do
I have someone elses i have to do that but as soon as im done i can do yours if you dont mind?
thanks anyway


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 30, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Hey, I really need the practice, would you mind if I try one or two of them?
> mostly likely be headshots but ill see what I can do
> I have someone elses i have to do that but as soon as im done i can do yours if you dont mind?
> thanks anyway



Hey! Sure go ahead c: And thats fine take your time I appreciate you taking the time to draw my OCs <3


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 30, 2016)

Thanks! Theyre not gunna be as good as people on here- just a heads up haha but ill try


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 30, 2016)

Here you go: I dont know how small this will turn out.....
Usami- I really did enjoy doing her. I focused more on the colouring and shading with this one which is why her hair is in one block



- - - Post Merge - - -

I actually need to go around the edge- just seen that i forgot to rub out some edges- ill go over it in the morning sorry!


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 30, 2016)

Heres a bigger pic
CLICKY
I was saving it wrong lol


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 30, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 31, 2016)

Heres a chibi version of Shiro- I dont do well at chibis but ive improved massively with the eyes anyway


It might be best getting it from this link below though
CLICKY


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 3, 2016)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 7, 2016)

bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 8, 2016)

up


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

i drew charisma: here ^^


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jun 9, 2016)

kianli said:


> i drew charisma: here ^^



Thank you I really like it c;


----------



## Chiisanacx (Dec 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Dec 28, 2016)

up


----------



## KaramatsuGirl (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello, I really loved how Maisella/Mai(?) your OC looked, so I thought I'd try my hand at drawing her. It took way longer than I wanted to, but I finally got around to finishing it up~~ Hope you like it! :]



https://dulcetowl.tumblr.com/post/155322896667/my-drawing-of-maisella-an-oc-owned-by


----------



## 011 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey, I drew Maisella ! Hope you like it! 


Spoiler









http://i.imgur.com/4oYv9th.jpg


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you so much for drawing Maisella! I love both of the artworks! <333


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 10, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 12, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 13, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 14, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

What are OCs?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> What are OCs?



It stands for Original Characters


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you! Never knew! Not really into TBT art.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2017)

No problem :>


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## shuba (Jan 17, 2017)

xx


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 17, 2017)

shuba said:


> xx



Thank you so much Shuba!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 19, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 19, 2017)

Up


----------



## Milleram (Jan 19, 2017)

Here you go! c:

[x]


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 19, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Here you go! c:
> 
> [x]



Ahh thank you Amye <33 
I'll send you a tip :>


----------



## Milleram (Jan 20, 2017)

Chiisanacx said:


> Ahh thank you Amye <33
> I'll send you a tip :>



You're very welcome! And thank you so much for the tip! That was very kind of you. c:


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 20, 2017)

Its no problem at all! Thank you again!


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2017)

here
enjoy ~


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 20, 2017)

Nanako said:


> here
> enjoy ~



Omg thank you so much!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 23, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 24, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 26, 2017)

Ecf


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 28, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 28, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 29, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 2, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 4, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 6, 2017)

up


----------



## namiieco (Feb 6, 2017)

i'm back -


Spoiler


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 6, 2017)

Omg nanako! Thank you so much for drawing Flan!
I really like this style of sketch ahh I love your art <33


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 9, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 10, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 11, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 11, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 13, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 15, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 17, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 17, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 18, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 20, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 21, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 23, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 24, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 25, 2017)

Up


----------



## Trasey (Feb 26, 2017)

I worked five long days for this ;; I hope you enjoy <3 satire pic btw



Spoiler: <3







- - - Post Merge - - -

completely satire lololll <3 I can draw but meh


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 28, 2017)

Up


----------



## Tensu (Mar 1, 2017)

Omigod he's too cute 



Spoiler:  









If you ever, even if in a million years, consider selling Calpis for art, money, or points please contact me he's so adorable!!


My computer is broken so I've been practicing traditionally for a bit now lol


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 2, 2017)

Ahh thank you so much and I will definitely contact you <33


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 4, 2017)

Ip


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 5, 2017)

Ip


----------



## MayorMollyofTinytown (Mar 5, 2017)

I started a picture of Cosette if you want to see?
I would just like to see what other people think of my drawings.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 5, 2017)

I would love to see the art ! 
Thank you :>


----------



## MayorMollyofTinytown (Mar 6, 2017)

Okay here is a picture of what I have so far 
I apologise for the picture being of such bad quality.


----------



## Hatori (Mar 8, 2017)

੧( ?▿｀)੭ I enjoyed drawing him, hope you like it!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 8, 2017)

AHHH THANK YOU HATORI <333
Cromwell looks amazing ahh thank you !!


----------



## Hatori (Mar 8, 2017)

Chiisanacx said:


> AHHH THANK YOU HATORI <333
> Cromwell looks amazing ahh thank you !!



no problem, glad you liked it! ^^


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 10, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 12, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 14, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 14, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 15, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 16, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 18, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 19, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 22, 2017)

Up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 25, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 17, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 20, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 29, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 1, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 4, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 6, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 8, 2017)

up


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 10, 2017)

up


----------



## K_S (May 10, 2017)

I'm only actually good at redrawing whatever image I have in front of me so I saved one of the images to my tablet and drew this while I was waiting for my new laptop charger to arrive in the post, gave me something to do so I figured I'd post.


Spoiler


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 10, 2017)

Thank you so much! She looks adorable <3


----------



## K_S (May 11, 2017)

I would've added colour but I'm terrible with colour, hopefully someone else gives it a shot at drawing one of them.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jul 21, 2017)

up


----------

